
Disallow: /harming/humans (robots.txt) - donohoe
http://www.last.fm/robots.txt
======
brien
What about the Zeroth law?

Disallow: /harming/humanity

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laws_of_Robotics#Zeroth_Law_add...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laws_of_Robotics#Zeroth_Law_added)

~~~
donohoe
Well, this is last.fm so I'm certain they thought long and hard about adding
that law and came to a compelling reason why they shouldn't include it.

When the revolution comes, we will understand why.

------
CitizenKane
For those who don't know (which seems kind of unlikely with this crowd), those
lines are Isaac Asimov's three lawys of robotics[1].

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Three_Laws_of_Robotics>

